# Enjoying conflict and tension



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

paperoceans said:


> Conflict gives me an adrenaline rush. I use to manipulate people into having an altercation just for the thrill of it. Of course they were too dumb to realize that I created the current situation out of amusement.


Perhaps that is why INTJs and ENTPs are supposed to be good together. You can create tons of conflict, and we can have fun overcoming it :laughing:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Tension I'm not too fond of.

At all.

It's super hard to enjoy how PERFECTLY AMAZINGLY I ENJOY CONFLICT.....in the midst of an environment you could cut with a butter knife.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I like conflict and can enjoy a good game, but dead serious conflict can make me cringe as well sometimes.


----------



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

"Meh" about sums it up for me. I get paid to deal with some pretty bizarre conflicts and tense situations. Since my job gives me plenty of authority to go with all the responsibility, I actually enjoy getting to the roots of things sometimes. It can be amusing to dissect a huge drama and leave the involved parties with egg on their face--or at least stuttering and looking longingly for an exit. But I'm just as happy when I *don't* have to poke through real-life incarnations of the Jerry Springer show. 

So, no, conflict and tension do not particularly excite me. I actively seek to avoid both in my personal life, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't stand it and I think the people who go around trying to start things are just kidding themselves about some defect they haven't fixed. "I'm so big and bad." "I'm so smart" "I'm right" I hate all of you. Just kidding.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention I do not enjoy serious tension. It is tiring, esp if it lasts relatively long. I'd rather get it out and done.  Or undergo a change. (You get the pic.) Preferably in a good setting/towards a more positive direction.

However, small tension in little debates is very innocent. It's the personal stuff that's more heavy, when it is around.


----------



## SinnersPride (Aug 11, 2009)

Eh, everyone has different connotations for the words 'tension' and 'conflict'. I seriously dislike 'tension', the kind where your dealing with an unstable personality who is likely to take every word you say to be a personal attack, yet there is absolutely NOTHING better than a good impassioned debate, where each person is seriously dedicated to their point of view, yet is honestly willing to try and see the other side... roud: ahhh, I need a cigarette.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I sometimes like debate but not a full blown argument. People just get hurt.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I sometimes like debate but not a full blown argument. People just get hurt.


lol thats why this is in the NT section


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Heated debate between other people makes me squirmy and uncomfortable. :blushed: I think it has something to do with my 9, though. Debates that include me, however, are good fun.


----------

